# g0442 Medicare Alcohol screening



## 01085585 (May 11, 2012)

Has anyone billed the g0442 Medicare alcohol screening? If so is there a specific form or set of questions you use? any info would helo. thanks!


----------



## hewitt (May 11, 2012)

Same as the other.... http://apps.ngsmedicare.com/sia/ARTICLE_A48209.htm


----------

